# Unterschiedlicher Postfix Hostname und EMail Absendername



## bts_freak (13. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe mich nun eine Weile mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt und komme da irgendwie nicht weiter.
Problem ist:
Ich habe 3 Server mit ISPConfig, auf welchen ich verschiedene Domains hoste.
Die Server heißen z.B.
server1.meinedomain.de
server2.meinedomain.de
server3.meinedomain.de

Diese Werte trage ich dann auch in die etc/mailname, etc/hostname und main.cf des Postfix von jedem Server ein. 

Problem:
Mein Kunde versendet von seienr Domain auf server1.meinedomain.de einen Email Newsletter. Die Absenderadresse ist dann logischerweise newsletter@meinkunde.de.
Allerdings wird die server1.meinedomain.de im Emailheader trotzdem mitgeschickt und diverse Mailserver versuchen, diese zu authentifizieren/aufzulösen (HELO). Was sie natürlich nicht können und die Email wird abgelehnt.

Meine Idee war: Ich registriere meinedomain.de bei der DENIC auf einer der IP Adressen der drei Server. Im DNS Zonenfile delegiere ich dann die subdomains (server1, server2, server3) auf die jeweiligen IP Adressen.

Trotz allem habe ich immernoch den Unterschied des Hostnamens und des Absenders (IP ist zwar gleich, aber der Name nicht). Kann man nicht irgendwie den Host/Mailnamen auch dynamisieren? Oder ist das so wie ich beschrieben habe schon ok (Spamtechnisch) und geht einfach nicht besser.

Danke !


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2010)

> Allerdings wird die server1.meinedomain.de im Emailheader trotzdem  mitgeschickt und diverse Mailserver versuchen, diese zu  authentifizieren/aufzulösen (HELO). Was sie natürlich nicht können und  die Email wird abgelehnt.


Das er im Header steht, ist korrekt und muß auch so sein. Wenn er nicht aufgelöst werden kann, dann hast Du wahrscheinlich vergessen einen DNS A-Record für den Hostnamen des Servers zu erstellen, der auf die IP des Servers verweist.


----------



## bts_freak (14. Mai 2010)

> Das er im Header steht, ist korrekt und muß auch so sein


Super! Das wollt ich wissen! Funktioniert soweit super!

Vielen Dank für die Top Hilfe wie immer!


----------

